# Another Sound Scape "Gathering of the Witches" free to download



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

got it thx, ur the best!

amk


----------



## AJFireman (Oct 11, 2010)

While listening to this one saw your cornstalk one. Perfect for my yard dispay this year. Thank you again and again. Used your sound last year too.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

AJFireman said:


> While listening to this one saw your cornstalk one. Perfect for my yard dispay this year. Thank you again and again. Used your sound last year too.


Glad your enjoying & can use one of them......& happy to hear I had something you could use one for your haunt last year ! 
I am closed for custom mixes, but I do have a lot of other audio for just about any haunt theme if your looking for anything else, PM me with want your looking for & an email addy & see what I can do


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks DL that is awesome for my witches and grave yard.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Haunted Nana said:


> Thanks DL that is awesome for my witches and grave yard.


Welcome - Glad to hear you can use it for your haunt !


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

This is so perfect for my witch's scene. Also the cornstalks one - just what I was looking for - thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Uruk-Hai said:


> This is so perfect for my witch's scene. Also the cornstalks one - just what I was looking for - thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!


Awesome ! Good to hear some members are able to use some of these tracks !


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Great stuff! Do you make all of the sound effects yourself or do you use preexisting material?


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Super duper fantastic! I am TOTALLY using this for my Witch's Brew Exhibit!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> Great stuff! Do you make all of the sound effects yourself or do you use preexisting material?


I utilize both SFX I make myself & some pre made...... just depends on what I need to create something if it requires any pre made that I am unable to make ( ie - crowd screaming....etc ), I try to make as much of the SFX as I can. 

Rania - happy to see your able to use the Witches also, that one & "Whispers in the cornfield" are the fav's right now with downloads !

Will try to release some more, maybe ghostly FCG type audio.........


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey DL.. pretty nice. Can you tell me (us) how you are making the tracks? If it's something you don't wish to share but can PM that would be fine. I am a music creator as well (well..I pretend to be). I've got a home studio with mics, keyboards, monitors, etc. the whole nine yards. I have yet to use it for something like this though. Love to swap music writing/creation stories


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

andjarnic said:


> Hey DL.. pretty nice. Can you tell me (us) how you are making the tracks? If it's something you don't wish to share but can PM that would be fine. I am a music creator as well (well..I pretend to be). I've got a home studio with mics, keyboards, monitors, etc. the whole nine yards. I have yet to use it for something like this though. Love to swap music writing/creation stories


Would love to chat with you more on it. As to how I make them,......lots of layering, paste, patching & "a feeling" as I mix them along....... oh ya & a large SFX library to feed from !!! I don't have 9 yards like you....LoL I'm at a simpler 4 yards at the moment,....but looks like I will expand equipment next year, looking to play with 5.1 surround sound effects !
Pretty much started as never finding the right custom sound effects for myself, then seeing others here having the same prob's, so I decided to put old learnings to use ( studied sound effects composition years back, finally came in handy ) & started creating mixes to myself & others,.....leading into something more as usual....... but I enjoy it & have fun !

After the insanity is over in Oct, we can PM chat about audio stuff -


----------



## HalloweenMaster (Apr 2, 2006)

I have the CD that this one came from. Just trying to remember the Name of the CD. Been soo Long.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

HalloweenMaster said:


> I have the CD that this one came from. Just trying to remember the Name of the CD. Been soo Long.


That would be very interesting to hear,,......maybe something close / similar to mine perhaps or vis-versa. However I have 10 different layers of effects to make this. 7 of those just to make the background of wind-crows-crickets-owl-bubbling cauldron-thunder & spirits swirling / rising, 2 for witches ( to make background witches ), 1 main witch.

I have heard a lot of recording cd's over the years & maybe I have heard something like this & was in the back of my mind from long ago & I ended up creating one with that in mind.......a complete fluke then, as I was asked to create a witch theme background audio for a member recently ( previous customer ) & I just started to put this together from scratch a week ago.........No cd's were copied or harmed while producing this one  

All sound effects I use are either my own creation or purchased / obtained as legal open sourced to public for any & all use, private, public / businesss....to best of my knowledge.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Excellent work- well done! Have a great Halloween!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you Shockwave, You've put together some awesome tracks yourself last year like your swamp one !


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice tracks DL. I'm looking forward to trying this on the big 5.1 later. I'm wondering though; can you share the isolated rhymes that the witch is chanting. They're really well done.

Also I'm curious; are any of the other tracks 5.1 as well?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

DexterSinister said:


> Nice tracks DL. I'm looking forward to trying this on the big 5.1 later. I'm wondering though; can you share the isolated rhymes that the witch is chanting. They're really well done.
> 
> Also I'm curious; are any of the other tracks 5.1 as well?


Thank you DS, funny thing is that this track is not in 5.1......yet....nor any others. Next year I am hoping to do a lot of 5.1 mixing & production, but for now I use a personal technique that gives this the audio illusion of 5.1....LoL ( rubs hands together diabolically..........  )

PM me an email addy & I can send you just the main witch chant. 

Time to get another cup of coffee & head back down to the mixing dungeon......LoL


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

DL: PM sent. 

My mistake, I got the impression it was 5.1, but I see it isn't. Thanks for the chant, though. I think it makes the track. Is it original?

And yes, coffee is as important as duct tape and PVC.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

DexterSinister said:


> DL: PM sent.
> And yes, coffee is as important as duct tape and PVC.


LoL ahhhhh yes....... emailed ya the file -


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Got it. Thank you very much. I'll put a virtual goodie in your TOT bag.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

DexterSinister said:


> Got it. Thank you very much. I'll put a virtual goodie in your TOT bag.


Ooo - Ooo I hope it's a rotting corpse........pleeeeaze let it be a rotting corpse.........I need more rotting corpses..........


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey DL, would it be possible to just get the raw witches chant for running through a sound/servo driver? I won't have time to finish my witch this year, but that's the best I've heard yet


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for the link. keep up the good work.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I like it! You used a couple of the same audio samples we used in the loop me and my son made this year. Downloaded.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx guys !


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Gratitude to Dark Lord for bringing the true spirit of giving Halloween Treats,

Gathering of the Witches is not only great for Halloween, this sound scape is great as audio imagery theatre of the mind too.

http://soundcloud.com/dark-lord4/gathering-of-the-witches

Dark Lord brings forth sounds for all, encompassing us with "Gathering of the Witches" and many other sounds for your delight and fright...


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

> This sound scape is great as audio imagery theatre of the mind too


Thank you, This one I tried to give it more of a 5.1 surround effect but in stereo for everyone that does not have 5.1, to give it a depth within itself 

Glad everyone enjoyed it !  
Happy Halloween everyone -
-DL-


----------



## baykay1984 (Sep 9, 2012)

love it!! I need seperate sound systems now to go in each area of my haunt.... so many brilliant clips you have made!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

love it! thank you so much for the share.....


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Your welcome & hope you enjoy the other ones also !


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

**Looks like this has been the most popular of my tracks I uploaded to share, however also looks like it's about to hit 100 downloads & "Gathering of the Witches" will be locked out for downloading as it is a free share site......if you find you can not download & want a copy, just PM me an email addy & I'll shoot you the file !

I'm glad everyone has enjoyed this one & the others and some able to use it in they're haunts this year. I enjoyed making them to share & audio mixing special requests from members, hope you all have a great & safe Halloween ( & good haunting weather with no storms except the ones you make with lightening boxes & audio thunder tracks )


----------



## james morris (May 5, 2012)

I do a light o rama light show used the gathering of the witches people love it thanks


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

james morris said:


> I do a light o rama light show used the gathering of the witches people love it thanks


Awesome ! Glad to hear it made a good light show piece. Would love to see a video of it.......


----------



## james morris (May 5, 2012)

I also used your coffin let me out made a sequence out of it a fellow light shower used it for his halloween show had a coffin that open aftered the sequence ran scared the crap of kids thanks again I would be intrested in bettyboo [email protected]


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

I used this on my porch as part of my witch scene and it really added to the overall effect. I also used the Whispers in the Cornstalks to go along with my haunted cornfield/scarecrow scene in addition to a general spooky ambient track from the garage and I really liked how all the diff. soundscapes helped to establish the separate scenes while working together to create an overall mood. THANKS!!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Uruk-Hai said:


> I used this on my porch as part of my witch scene and it really added to the overall effect. I also used the Whispers in the Cornstalks to go along with my haunted cornfield/scarecrow scene in addition to a general spooky ambient track from the garage and I really liked how all the diff. soundscapes helped to establish the separate scenes while working together to create an overall mood. THANKS!!


Awesome to hear you had a nice colleague going with some of my audio to give your haunt an extra effects boost ! I know It is hard to get a nice blend with several audio's close to each other without contradicting each other.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> Awesome to hear you had a nice colleague going with some of my audio to give your haunt an extra effects boost ! I know It is hard to get a nice blend with several audio's close to each other without contradicting each other.


Because of the way I had the speakers pointed and after adjusting the volumes you didn't really get too much cross over - the cornfield had it's own sound and you couldn't hear the witches up on the porch from there but could hear the ambient music from the garage. Likewise when on the porch the witch's chant would dominate with the ambient track in the background but nothing from the corn. Worked really well! Maybe you could see about tweaking the Whisperers in the Cornstalks track for next year to include more crow calls and it would be cool to sound like a real murder of crows in the corn?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Dark lord said:


> **Looks like this has been the most popular of my tracks I uploaded to share, however also looks like it's about to hit 100 downloads & "Gathering of the Witches" will be locked out for downloading as it is a free share site......if you find you can not download & want a copy, just PM me an email addy & I'll shoot you the file !


FYI - I just deleted & re uploaded "Gathering of the Witches" as I have had more requests to email a copy, so I made it easier for all to just re-set it. So download away & enjoy ! 

Taking a break, but after the holidays looking at stepping up & creating some 5.1 surround effects for next year ! I have some learning to do til then...LoL
Cheers !


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Great stuff darklord, thank you. I downloaded everything and enjoy all of them. Happy holidays to you and your family.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad the reload worked & thank you. A Happy and safe Holiday seasons & Xmas to you & your family too !!
Already have some great idea's on new stuff for next year,....if the world doesn't end on Dec 21st....LoL ( quick everyone run up they're credit cards...LoL )


----------

